

AmEx Links Up Facebook With Coupon-less Deals, And Lets Merchants Go Social - cmeiklejohn
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/18/amex-facebook-deals-go-social/

======
Pointsly
I don't know anyone who is going to download this.

